# Porter-Cable PCB575BG Bench Grinder: a good value



## PurpLev

After your original post I went ahead and bought the 6" version which I also find very decent and at a bargain price for it's quality. it's stable, vibration free, and does a good job.


----------



## stevenhsieh

Thanks for the review.
Looks like a pretty good grinder


----------



## b2rtch

Mark, I shop Amazon for a grinder also and I read very good things about a DeWalt. I am normally not crazy about this brand but i use one at work which has been working very well for many years.


----------



## dbhost

Typically grinder vibration isn't due to the grinder motor or shaft, but instead a slightly out of round, and out of balance wheel. My Ryobi didn't exhibit any vibration until I swapped in new Norton white oxide wheels. And then it learned to dance. I trained it to stay put using a Geigers Dressing and Truing solution tool. Very effective, but far from inexpensive… Then again it works wonders on cleaning the wheel up… No more vibration though. Oh FWIW, the Norton wheels have a lousy bushing set that also tends to cause bad vibrations… Replace those with steel bushings.

The lack of a shaft lock is pretty common as well. Typically you hold the opposing wheel while tightening / loosening the wheel nuts…


----------



## MarkColan

@b2rtch, I didn't notice the DeWalt when I was shopping, but looking now I see it is a one-speed grinder, and I decided I wanted variable.


----------



## MarkColan

@dbhost: everything I have read agrees with your assessment. I have also heard that taking the wheels off, and putting them back on, may result in vibrations, if the factory was careful to balance the wheels in installing them.

I did notice that my Norton white wheel came with plastic bushings. Where would I find metal replacements?

Is it possible to rebalance a wheel simply by placing the diamond dressing tool on the tool stand in one place, moving it in now and then until the wear is even?


----------



## MarkColan

@PurpLev: the 6" grinder also looks like a very good buy. I think you made a good choice.


----------



## Kindlingmaker

I have the 8" grinder and have liked it for the past several months,BUT, It is now making noise like the brushes are falling apart and the wrenchless wheel change is so tight from grinding I can't get the finger nut off without distroying the nut, (it starts to bend when I really try to twist it). I do like the grinder but the features are poor. The tool rests are small, unstable and roughly ground and affixed the sheet metal. They were the first items to be removed and replaced.


----------



## MarkColan

@Kindling: I wonder if you have the same model? My grinder does not appear to have any sheet metal - there is cast iron for the body, and cast aluminum for the guides. I admit, I have not tried to change wheels yet, and your comments make me think I should.


----------



## dbhost

Replacement bushings can be found at McMaster Carr. What size is the shaft on your grinder? I may have the part #s somewhat handy if I knew the size…


----------



## Kindlingmaker

Opps! I am so brain dead! Different model and make. I should learn not the write when I am not at the shop.


----------



## plantek

I just bought the same model grinder and I am very pleased with it.
I will say I find the tool rest a bit flimsy but I keep a light touch when sharpening anyway.
I covered the left side "sharpening notch" with a piece of aluminum plate I glued on. I learned to sharpen drill bits years ago with such a feature and found it annoying when it came to sharping chisels. All in all I am very happy with it.
I did check out your first post before making the decision to buy. 
Thanks for that…


----------



## DesignMake

Just bought the PC grinder and I notice more vibration at the lowest speed than higher. It actually hums nicely at the higher speed. Is this a concern or am I being overly picky? There's no dancing or movement.

Second question: I followed the fine woodworking fix for reducing the wheel runout. They described rotating the flanges relative to each other (I'm assuming this would balance out any discrepancies between the flanges). The hole in the flanges was larger than the arbor and seemed to affect the runout. i still have not found the best way to gain alignment. Any suggestions?


----------

